# template routing



## redbud1 (Sep 26, 2004)

Whenever I want to rout signs using letter templates the center of the letter A and certain other ones tear out ruining the sign. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

redbud1 said:


> Whenever I want to rout signs using letter templates the center of the letter A and certain other ones tear out ruining the sign. What am I doing wrong?


 This post is going to get lost down here I'll mail Mark and see if he can move it to area.....

I can't say what is going wrong without know more about what you are doing. The type of wood, type of cutter, feed direction, depth of cut, and who know how many factors could be effecting the operation.

My best guess would be the feed direction and to large a cut with a wood that is easy to have tear out on....... I know that is not much help but if you post more information I'm sure we can track it down..... I have seen several post from other people who do signs so maybe one of them has also seen this and know what to tell you......... For me I'd like somemore information please.

ed


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Routing signs*

I know this may be a little late but I have routed many signs in the past. If you score around the letters with a sharp scalpel before you start routing the letters they will stay intact. Always take small cuts too although I think that goes without saying. hope this is of some help even if a little late.


----------

